# Worldeaters, my eternal love



## Shannar (May 3, 2008)

Hi, I´m back again with new project, my beloved worldeaters Here is first pics of my second terminator (first is Zhufor)...it´s dryfit test of the pose, waht do you think?


















It´s still very early WIP, I must clean it, wash in soap and add some GS work


----------



## SOulDOubt (Jul 13, 2011)

Awesome....Love it


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

very cool love that look!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

pretty boss man, love the weapons...


----------



## Shannar (May 3, 2008)

All right, I´m still working on Worldeaters, but hey, they need some support and I mean heavy support...









More pics will come


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Woo! Titan!


----------



## Shannar (May 3, 2008)

All right, I did some more work on my warhound...I don´t like all those static poses that everyone have, so my titan must be little more dynamic...I used old leman russ battle tank as a base for left foot, so the right foot must look like it was walking, the whole picture will be looking like warhound titan totally ignores LRBT and walks over it...fingers are pinned by one pin, which goes through whole finger to the base of the foot, I think it helps to carry the weight of whole model, so here are some pictures...


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Looking good so far. I'd advise making the LRBT a wreck, as a Titan is badass it's still not going to ignore one of those. + Rep


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah, modifying the tank so it's squished under the weight of the Titan would be way cooler.


----------



## Shannar (May 3, 2008)

Ok, so here is first phase of facelifting the Leman:grin:


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Awesome! The angle of the squashing is perfect.

If there is a way to soften and bend parts of the tank that would be even better. Maybe a heat gun for stripping house paint or a hair dryer on high for a bit . . . not so the plastic gets gooey and runny but soft enough that you can depress those breaks so they aren't as straight . . . and make a real 'foot shaped' depression in the top of the tank.

My hat is off to you for sacrificing the Russ for such a cool project!

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Definitely looking awesome! I can't wait to see how this progresses.


----------



## Shannar (May 3, 2008)

Thanks for your comments and thoughts, I tried a hair dryer (my wife was very happy:biggrin: )and here is the result...
















From back:








and from front:









IMO I must redo those plate breaks, I´m not very satisfied with them...


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

This Titan project looks ambitious, but spectacular... I like the way you have positioned the feet and the crushing effect on the LRBT. Only thing to ask is, are you going to make the blown tracks run off rfom the tank? The wheels look a little bare, but if the trackes were on the base it would look much better.

I'm sure you know this, but wanted to flag it just in case!

Keep up the good work...

CtS


----------



## Shannar (May 3, 2008)

Thanks for remind the tracks, yes the flat wheels are problem, but I thinking about to cover most of track area by track guards and convert visible wheels to look more real than now, don´t know now if both track will be broken, or just one, I must try both variants...again thanks for comments, keep posting, you all have great ideas


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Shankar, that looks awesome!

That looks much more natural than the tank plates just braking. The combination is killer! 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice work on the LRBT! I agree with Krueger that the bending effect in combination with the breaking plates really makes the effect work. I think that when it comes time for basing you should have oil and grime leaking out of the chasis just for further effect. Well done mate.


----------



## Shannar (May 3, 2008)

Thanks for comments, I´m awaiting wheels and tracks for that poor Leman russ from one ebay store, so I did some work on titan especially legs, it was very time consuming to position all parts and pinned them together (crossed pins in all joints except hips)...I am pretty satisfied with position of the legs, now I must add hydraulic pistons on them,here are some photos:biggrin:


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

That is so frakkin' awesome. The tank smashing looks so natural. Amazing job!


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Very good work so far bro, keep it up. After looking at this, I've so got to get me a Titan.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Looking good man! Keep it up. =)


----------



## Shannar (May 3, 2008)

All right, I need your opinion, today I bought DAS clay for making the base, and I´m thinking of adding the razor wire of this pattern:
















pictures are from army handbook from the twenties. I also thinking of adding this krieg heavy bolter team:









dont know if the HB team isn´t too much, but decision must be made before starting to make the battlefield...so please help:biggrin:

This is fast sketch, how I imagine that...


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I think an overwhelmed heavy bolter team and some razor wire might look good.

You're going to create the terrain on the display board from the clay?


----------



## Shannar (May 3, 2008)

Thanks, maybe autocannon team instead of HB, I think I will order both:grin:
yeah the first part, than it will be painted by DIY textured paint to create mud...


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

The updated sketch looks good. I think you're going in a great direction!

I can see it really starting to come together. Muddy battlefield, lines of razor wire, crushed tank in the middle of a scorched blast, beleaguered heavy weapon team hoping the titan just passes them by . . . I think this will work brilliantly as long as you have enough 'interest' on the display board. 

For instance scattered spent shells, a stray strand of broken razor wire, an empty foxhole or crater on the other side of the board/wire from the team - suggestive of something the titan already shot. It all creates a texture of battlefield debris.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

...and bodies. You'll need some dead Death Korps to set some context for the heavy weapon team? They weren't there on their own, were they?

:wink:

That said, this is still shaping up to be a very, very lovely project!

CtS


----------



## Shannar (May 3, 2008)

All right I´m back, I did my last exam last week and now I´m Doctor of Medicine:grin: so now I have some time for my little puppy:victory:

Today I added some pistons on legs and started to work on base...here are some photos...

Overall wievs:
















Detail from big crater, where will be heavy bolter with crew:








Wiev near the big crater:








Small crater:









A lot of work need to be done on the base, this is just first stage...
Oh and the name of the whole thing will be Standing alone or something like this:grin:


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey congrats! That's excellent!

And so is the terrain on the base. I think the only way those craters could look better is if they had lower edges, but a deeper base; though I recognize that its probably impractical to do that on this scenic base because you would need to build the clay up to be thicker.


----------



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

Congrats! Although shouldn't you be doing an Imperial army if you want to help humanity? Haha.

Awesome work so far man, I'd love to see some painted models and how are you going on infantry? I wanna see some more badass world eaters


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh man this stuff is amazing.


----------



## asw thunderlord (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks amazing make me wanna finish my titan keep the good work up. 

where did you get the base from?


----------



## Shannar (May 3, 2008)

Shannar is back with more terminators:biggrin:

Here are two of standart termies, one with stormbolter/PF and one woth two axes (count as wolf claws)...


























and here is my very early WIP project of khornate Arjac (sometimes lonewolf with TH and SS)...
















like I wrote before, it´s very early WIP, nothing glued yet, I´m thinking about leghtening his legs little bit, what do you think?

and all three together:

















PS: Sorry for the quality of the pics, just learning with new camera...


----------



## Shattertheirsky (May 26, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The waist of your Arjac seems much too extended: I feel it would look better if the gap between the top of the belt and his groin were much less.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> The waist of your Arjac seems much too extended: I feel it would look better if the gap between the top of the belt and his groin were much less.


Seconded.


----------



## Shannar (May 3, 2008)

Thx for advice, I´m working on that


----------

